
SC rejects challenge to Trai’s power to cap cost of TV channels - reeteshv
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/sc-rejects-challenge-to-trais-power-to-cap-cost-of-tv-channels-bouquets/articleshow/66438193.cms
======
reeteshv
India's Telecom regulator had mandated the following:

1\. Each TV channel in a bouquet of channels will have a fixed & uniform,
maximum, retail price. 2\. Any channel that was priced above the fixed price
could not be included in a bouquet and could only be offered on an
individual/a la carte/standalone basis. 3\. Pay channels and free to air
channels, as also HD and standard channels, could not be in the same bouquet.

The satellite TV/cable broadcasters went all the way up to the Supreme Court
but have lost the war!

